# oral/written training contract



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

have you tried googling florida horse laws, or livestock laws ? If you have all the emails, and she was okay with the reports etc, I would just chalk it up to experience, tell her I did work the horses. If she had other trainers there, did they see you working the horses ? You have videos etc, so there is no proof, and her friends comments COULD be considered heresay. 
I am not an expert. Is she going to sue you? even if she does sue and lose , she will probably still bad mouth you. Always get a contract. Always.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

I would say, just becasue she was unhappy is no basis for a refund.... Unless you promised a certain level of winning a show title, IMO

Here is an excerpt of Contract Law in Florida as interpreted by the Florida Bar Association

Consumer Tip: LEGAL AND BINDING CONTRACTS

.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm pretty certain that, unless she can produce a contract, and prove that you are in fraction of that, you won't be held liable to return any munnies...


----------

